# Service Link Question?



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Do any of you still work for them? I never see anything about them posted. We recently have had some issues with them and just wondered if it is just us.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cpropertysolutions said:


> Do any of you still work for them? I never see anything about them posted. We recently have had some issues with them and just wondered if it is just us.



We quit about a year ago. They were our last national. I liked alot of the people there and the pay was getting faster and faster. It seemed like they were trying to improve. That being said they are a bloated company and their clients don't want to do anything to the properties. Basically all our guys were doing each day is driving around giving bids for work that was never completed.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

I too have worked for them under some name for more than 10 years but about a year ago the work became trash. Run run run bid bid bid and rarely ever get anything approved. Now the last 2 approvals they have decided to cut the invoice by a large amount saying the pictures don't justify the amounts. Not sure who is counting but they are blind or just simply stupid. My company has a major rule and that is we do not negotiate invoices or bids after the work has been completed. We use a 16 foot box truck and this last time they claimed we only removed 12 cyds when it was packed and severely over loaded weight wise. I just have no idea who can be doing work for these companies and justifying it with anything left in the end.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cpropertysolutions said:


> I too have worked for them under some name for more than 10 years but about a year ago the work became trash. Run run run bid bid bid and rarely ever get anything approved. Now the last 2 approvals they have decided to cut the invoice by a large amount saying the pictures don't justify the amounts. Not sure who is counting but they are blind or just simply stupid. My company has a major rule and that is we do not negotiate invoices or bids after the work has been completed. We use a 16 foot box truck and this last time they claimed we only removed 12 cyds when it was packed and severely over loaded weight wise. I just have no idea who can be doing work for these companies and justifying it with anything left in the end.



The most impressive part of this post is you actually got a debris removal approved! :grin


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Well well. So I stood my ground by telling them I would go back to processing these 25 work orders when some one could get me paid what I had been approved for. Not only did they do that, they have already direct deposited into my account the full amount. I am shocked.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 26, 2018)

Unfortunately service link has a nice group of vendors who are will to except your bid approvals. This has been going on for years. They also handle all reconvey bids and jobs. Tim Glicker in the bid department has been one of the lead guys in the bid department giving away bids. When I was a vendor and found this out I brought it to the attention of my regional coordinator. He claimed a new bid department head was being brought in to stop this. It never happened and to this day they are still giving your bid approvals away.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

So they wait 3 weeks and the SOB'S charged me back. I am done with them.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

For a week now they have been trying to convince us to not quit and have tried to negotiate after I have told them countless times that I do not negotiate invoices/bid approvals after the job has been completed. It is real simple !!!!! Pay me or lose me. They even had the nerve to say that I was using poor business practices for handling the situation in the manner that I did. WTF???? Name me a single industry that tries to not pay a bid approval at exactly what was bid?


----------

